# Young pigeon covered in paint



## PigeonFinder (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi all,

The City of New York is in the process of painting my local subway station, and on my way to work this morning, I spotted a young pigeon standing on a ledge inside the station (it's an elevated station), way too close to people. S/he was also way too trusting, since the bird let me approach her/him and grab it with little trouble. I took him back home (and was late for work







), and upon inspection, his wings and back were covered in dried red paint. The little guy can fly, just not very well (probably owing more to the paint than to age). Otherwise, the bird seems okay. I figured I'll give him a bath tonight and release him tomorrow. Any recommendations on how to get paint off of pigeon feathers? I've heard Borax mentioned as a pigeon cleaner before. Would that work in this case? 

Eden


----------



## james (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by PigeonFinder:
> *Hi all,
> Pigeonfinder,
> 
> ...




------------------
james


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Yes, I agree that Dash would be the best for this situation, or perhaps Johnson's Baby Soap. Do not use any solvent.
Time will also help with the bird's ability to fly.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## nAngelAlwyz (Jul 23, 2002)

first of all, you should try to wash it with some water tonight when you give s/her a bath. see if it's washable or not. then, if it's not, I got no other suggestions...

Laura ~


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

What a shame!










If the paint is a water based product, like acrylic-latex, saturating it with water & mild soap, like Dove, or the baby shampoo suggested, might help to release it. But it would have to be thoroughly soaked.

If the paint is an oil based product, I can think of no safe means of removing it. Carl's right--no solvents or mineral spirits of any kind!









At any rate, one would want to minimize feather damage in the process of removing the paint.

Poor baby...









Ultimately, the process of moulting will solve the problem.

I worry, with this little one being so trusting. Any chance you could keep it? Pigeons make outstanding pets!









--Ray


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

I've seen this before and if I'm right, the paint is Rustoleum. I honestly don't know if there is anything safe that will take off this product. 
I suppose the best thing to do is cut the feathers off, not pluck. After the base of these feathers die, then pluck them out to allow for new feathers to grow in. 
When the birds preen, I'm sure there is a danger of ingesting this stuff and it's probably toxic. It certainly isn't good for it to be in the bird's system.
I hope you can keep this bird for as long as it takes to get rid of the painted feathers and allow time for new ones to come in.


----------

